# Aion oder WoW?



## Toxxical (24. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele WoW und mir wird von vielen Leuten gesagt das ich zu Aion wechseln soll, da seien Grafik und lvln noch etwas besonderes.
Ich wollt einfach von ein paar Aion Spielern wissen ob es sich lohnt mal in das Spiel reinzuschauen oder besser noch von jemanden Hören der gewechselt hat, von WoW zu Aion, wie das Spiel im vergleich zu WoW ist.

Damit ihr ein bisschen darüber bescheit wisst, was besser sein könnte, gebe ich ein paar Stichpunkte, welche das Spiel haben sollte:

-> Ich Spiele gern in der Gruppe und suche Herausforderung in Raids
-> PvP ist gut, sollte aber nicht überwiegend oder zwingend sein
-> Man sollte ein ausgewogenes Lvl Verhältnis haben, also nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz


----------



## Thoriumobi (24. Juli 2010)

Nein, nix für dich, bleib bei WoW.


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. Juli 2010)

zu 1) Gruppenspiel wird in Aion Groß geschrieben viele Questgebiete gehen ohne Gruppe überhaupt nicht und du würdest so nicht weiterkommen. 
zu 2.) PVP an sich wirst du nicht gezwungen is gut zu vergleichen mit PVP Servern bei WoW die gut besucht sind du kannst beim Leveln glück haben und Ruhe oder du wirst gegankt bis zum geht nicht mehr. Im Abyss is es Teilweise echt hart allerdings siehst du nich die Stufe von deinem Gegner nur den Rang was dich nur einschätzen lässt wie gut er wirklich ist.
zu 3.) Ich finde das Leveln in Aion angenehm bis etwas langwierig wenn du keine Gruppe findest kann es schon mal länger dauern.

Insgesamt is mein empfinden, bei Aion is das Leveln auch das was das Spiel mit ausmacht, obwohl du auch Grinden musst/kannst. Ich habe noch keinen Char im Endlevel nur nen Kleri auf LVL 34 mit dem is Solo leveln echt nich schön aber mit nem DD sieht das wieder anders aus. Antesten solltest du AION schon mal ich finde es nur Empfehlenswert, ich spiel momentan beide Spiele sowohl AION als auch WoW wobei momentan mehr WoW weil ich endlich nette Gilde gefunden habe. 
Aber letzendlich kannst nur du selbst entscheiden.

@Über mir
Echt tolle Aussage die mal so gar nichts aussagt


----------



## Tropical1 (24. Juli 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn du von WoW kommst dann hälst du es in Aion auch nicht lange aus. Habe selber bei Level 31 aufgehört weil das grinden einfach langweilig wurde.
Will AIon auf keinen Fall schelcht machen, wenn man jetzt von Metin 2 oder ähnliches kommt ist das bestimmt eine lohnende und schöne Alternative. Aber wie gesagt nicht wenn man von WoW kommt.

Fazit: Bleib bei WoW wirst es noch bereuen um das Geld.


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW und mir wird von vielen Leuten gesagt das ich zu Aion wechseln soll, da seien Grafik und lvln noch etwas besonderes.


Die Charaktergrafiken sind sicherlich gut, aber schon bei der Welt würd ich nur noch ein ganz okay geben.
Warum das leveln in AIon besonders sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Virthu (24. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW und mir wird von vielen Leuten gesagt das ich zu Aion wechseln soll, da seien Grafik und lvln noch etwas besonderes.
> Ich wollt einfach von ein paar Aion Spielern wissen ob es sich lohnt mal in das Spiel reinzuschauen oder besser noch von jemanden Hören der gewechselt hat, von WoW zu Aion, wie das Spiel im vergleich zu WoW ist.
> 
> Damit ihr ein bisschen darüber bescheit wisst, was besser sein könnte, gebe ich ein paar Stichpunkte, welche das Spiel haben sollte:
> ...



alles in allem willst du anscheinend vor allem pve samt dem üblichen item-farm gedöns in den inis machen. wow ist da im moment besser. mit 2.0 könnte sich das ändern, aber Aion bleibt immer in erster linie ein mix aus pvp und 6-spieler-gruppen-pve, wo beides sehr stark ineinander greift und reine pveler ebenso wie reine pvpler nicht zufriedenstellen wird. es gibt zz in aion keine raidinstanzen wie in wow.

leveln in aion ist solo ohne gewisses grinden nicht möglich und dauert eine weile. ich vermute mal 2-3 monate für einen neuen spieler und je nach klasse unterschiedlich angenehm. wenn man sich aber nicht zu doof anstellt und gruppen findet, geht vieles einfacher von der hand.
was das leveln in aion "besonders" macht, ist vermutlich die tatsache, dass die mobs etwas gefährlicher sind, oft mehrere spezialangriffe ausführen und nicht nach 3 schlägen umfallen. wer einfach nur auf die tastatur hämmert, wirds deutlich schwerer haben, als in wow. dafür sind allerdings die üblichen instanzbosse nicht so ausgeklügelt und mit tausend weit hergeholten spielmechaniken bedacht.

wenn du von wow gelangweilt bist und ev etwas neues probieren möchtest, wäre es gar nicht mal so schlecht, reinzuschauen. wenn du zufrieden bist, bleibt bei wow.

ansonsten lies halt die threads hier, es werden genug vergleiche zwischen wow und aion gemacht.


----------



## Daddelprinz (24. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW und mir wird von vielen Leuten gesagt das ich zu Aion wechseln soll, da seien Grafik und lvln noch etwas besonderes.
> Ich wollt einfach von ein paar Aion Spielern wissen ob es sich lohnt mal in das Spiel reinzuschauen oder besser noch von jemanden Hören der gewechselt hat, von WoW zu Aion, wie das Spiel im vergleich zu WoW ist.
> 
> Damit ihr ein bisschen darüber bescheit wisst, was besser sein könnte, gebe ich ein paar Stichpunkte, welche das Spiel haben sollte:
> ...



Ich bin von WoW zu AION gewechselt.

Mir ging es in erster Linie nicht darum etwas "besseres" als WoW zu finden. AION ist nicht besser als WoW, aber halt anders. Mir ging es darum mal was neues zu sehen als das abgedroschene WoW. WoW wird mit zunehmendem Content immer schlechter. Ich hatte die letzte Zeit immer das Gefühl, das WoW nur noch aus geklauten Inhalten besteht und die Entwickler auch nicht mehr so recht wissen was sie wollen.

AION ist halt ein klassischer Asia Grinder. Obwohl Grinden dann doch eher zäh wie Lappleder abläuft. AION kann schnell frusten, da das leveln wirklich ewig dauert und man teilweise echt lange an einem Mob rumkloppt. Dazu ist es in meinen Augen einfach zu komplex und zu schwer für Casuals. Ich vertreibe mir mit AION die Zeit bis Guild Wars 2 kommt. Als Zeitvertreib ist AION super. Allein mit den Berufen kann man schon nen ganzen Tag verbringen. Viel Grinden um an Kinah (sprich Gold) zu gelangen sollte aber eingeplant werden, da die Waren sehr teuer sind (Weshalb NCSoft auf der Serverstatus Seite auch einen Goldseller Banner hat?).

Ich würde es einfach mal testen und mir selbst ein Bild machen. Zieh Dir nen Charakter bis Level 20 und entscheide dann.
Der Support von NCSoft ist der beste den ich bisher gehabt habe in einem MMO. Da kommt Blizz nicht mit.


----------



## Evereve (24. Juli 2010)

Hi Toxxical, 

auch wenns auf den ersten Blick recht ähnlich ist, kann man AION nicht so wirklich mit WoW vergleichen. 

Es gibt einige Dinge, dir mir in AION sehr gut gefallen haben. Die Grafik ist schön, die Gebiete sehr stimmungsvoll, man hat die umfangsreichste Charactergestaltung (Aussehen) die ich jemals in einem Spiel gesehen hab usw. 


-> Ich Spiele gern in der Gruppe und suche Herausforderung in Raids
   	Gruppenspiel ist in Aion sehr wichtig, bereits beim Hochleveln musst du immer wieder in Elitegebieten questen, wo du alleine nicht weiterkommst. 

-> PvP ist gut, sollte aber nicht überwiegend oder zwingend sein
    	Das ist nicht unbedingt die allerbeste Voraussetzung für Aion. Während der Levelphase kannst du PVP recht gut aus dem Weg gehen. Allerdings gibts immer wieder Quests, die auf PVP hinauslaufen. Auf max lvl spielt sich dann viel im sogenannten Abyss ab, eine große PVP Zone. Da kannst du auch schon früher hin um zu questen, musst aber wie in umkämpften Gebieten in Wow ständig damit rechnen, umgehauen zu werden. Da sind dann natürlich auch sehr gern high lvl Ganker unterwegs. 


-> Man sollte ein ausgewogenes Lvl Verhältnis haben, also nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz 
  	Das leveln empfand ich teils als recht anstrengend weil man oft nach Quests suchen oder dann wirklich grinden muss. Genauso frustrierend ist es, wenn man sein dreivierteltes Questlog mit Elitequests voll hat und keine Gruppe findet. 

Ich habe Aion nach einigen Anläufen dann jedoch nach insgesamt ca einem halben Jahr wieder sein gelassen. An einigen Ecken merkt man doch, wo das Spiel herkommt und man begegnet Dingen, wo ich mir nur noch an den Kopf gelangt habe. 
Kleines Beispiel: 
Um Äther (Craftingzubehör) verschiedener Stufen sammeln zu können musst du die Fertigkeit Äthersammeln trainieren, vergleichbar mit Erze abbauen in Wow. Das kannst du aber nur in der Luft, da Äther schwebt. Fliegen ist in Aion jedoch auf einen recht kurzen Zeitraum begrenzt, dann musst du warten bis sich deine Flugzeit wieder erholt hat. Im Endeffekt schwebte ich ca 1 Minute in der Luft und baute mühsam Äther ab, was noch dazu oft fehlschlagen kann. Danach saß ich minutenlang doof am Boden rum und wartete, dass sich die Flugzeit wieder auflud. Ich hatte in diesen Momenten ehrlich gesagt noch nie dermaßen das Gefühl, meine Lebzeit zu verschwenden...da kam nicht mal Hardcorerufgrinden in Wow Classic ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gab dann noch ein paar Beweggründe wie zB das für mich langweilige, mörderzeitraubendes Craftingsystem, das ständige Gegankedwerden im Abyss, die extreme Goldlastigkeit und die verhältnismäßig wenig interessante Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten auf dem Endlvl, die nicht auf Grinden oder Abyssgeklopfe hinauslaufen. 

Einige meiner Exwowkameraden sind jedoch begeistert bei Aion geblieben und empfanden diese Dinge nicht als nervig oder ließen beispielsweise die Berufe einfach weg. Von daher gucks dir einfach mal an, vielleicht ist es ja was für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (24. Juli 2010)

Evereve schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt einige Dinge, dir mir in AION sehr gut gefallen haben. Die Grafik ist schön, die Gebiete sehr stimmungsvoll, man hat die umfangsreichste Charactergestaltung (Aussehen) die ich jemals in einem Spiel gesehen hab usw.



Was nutzt mir die polygonreichste Grafik, wenn ich trotzdem nur auf die üblichen Anime-Versatzstücke schauen darf?


Mit untoten Grüßen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (24. Juli 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Was nutzt mir die polygonreichste Grafik, wenn ich trotzdem nur auf die üblichen Anime-Versatzstücke schauen darf?
> 
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen...
> ...



Das ist wie so viel in MMOs reinge Geschmacksache. Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben dass sie MIR gut gefällt und nicht, dass es eine Tatsache ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (24. Juli 2010)

Bin auch WoW Spieler und habe mir mal AION angeschaut. Ich sag dir bleib bei WoW. Nicht das AION schlecht ist oder so....aber als WoW Spieler sollte mann einfach bei WoW bleiben ganz kurz und knapp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube als WoW Spieler langweilt mann sich recht schnell in AION so ist es mir zumindest ergangen und diese Rieeesen städte und neiiinnn mann hat keine Mounts um da mal rumm zu reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt ich bin wieder voll bei WoW und würds auch jedem raten dabei zu bleiben! Es gibt zur Zeit kein MMORPG was WoW nur annähernd das Wasser reichen kann.


MfG
Acho


----------



## serius1607 (24. Juli 2010)

habe auch aion gezockt bi8s 29 dann bin ich nurnoch abgekackt und ich kam nie auf 30 aber es soll ja mit patch 2.0 viel viel besser werden da schau ich dann nochma rein ansonsten das spiel bekommt von mir 6/10 es is klasse außer das leveln!


----------



## Nahemis (24. Juli 2010)

Klar Wow ist top. Du kannst schnell leveln, es gibt tolle Quests und reichlich Raids und Instanzen.

Aber wenn du aus irgendeinem Grund WoW nicht mehr spielen möchtest ist Aion zur Zeit die für mich beste Alternative.
-Die Welt ist schön, 
-Kampfsysem finde ich toll wegen den Animationen, 
-es gibt viele Rüstungen die einfach toll aussehen, 
-es gibt immer wieder kleine Videosequenzen beim leveln,
-das Gruppenspiel ist super, weil du wieder auf mehr achten musst ( cc, agro halten und vorsichtiges pullen)
-auch die Elitegebiete wirken wie Instanzen ( hier ein paar bilder aus dem Kaidan-Hauptquatier lvl 37-43 ca.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg Nahemis


----------



## serius1607 (24. Juli 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Klar Wow ist top. Du kannst schnell leveln, es gibt tolle Quests und reichlich Raids und Instanzen.
> 
> Aber wenn du aus irgendeinem Grund WoW nicht mehr spielen möchtest ist Aion zur Zeit die für mich beste Alternative.
> -Die Welt ist schön,
> ...



is das leveln eig echt besser geworden mit patch 1.9?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (24. Juli 2010)

Ich habe aion bei Release gespielt udn damals ab 32 war das leveln nur noch Mobs klopfen ohne Quest. Die Questgebiete davor waren nett. Was mich unteranderem noch an Aion gestört hat war die einfachheit des Spiels. Man musste mnichtmal selber auf den Gegner zusteuern denn man konnte autmatisch hinterher laufen und hatt dann halt seine Skills durchgehaun. 
Obwohl WoW genau genau genommen genauso monoton ist da man ja am ende auch nur in die gleichen Instanzierten Gegenden rennt und denn Super gefährlichen Oberboss den vorher niemand besiegen konnte zum 150 mal legt


----------



## Nahemis (24. Juli 2010)

Die Funktion mit dem Hinterherlaufen beim Mob kann man ausschalten genau so wie z.b die Kampfgeräusche usw. Bin jetzt 37 und hab genügend Quests oder kann was mit Gruppen machen also es geht. 

Aber Patch 2.0 soll alles noch etwas einfacher und schöner machen beim lvl und es gibt dann ganz klassische Raids mit 12 Spielern.


----------



## Lpax (24. Juli 2010)

Im moment ziehe ich wow aion wieder vor.

Sollten sie aion über die komplette lvl strecke mit quests versorgen,sowie sie es bis lvl 30 geschafft haben,werde ich aion wieder spielen.

Solltest du grinden nicht toll finden wie die meisten wow spieler....finger weg von aion.

p.s der schlimme lvl teil kommt erst mit 35+...also nicht bewerten unterhalb des lvls.


----------



## Haestan (24. Juli 2010)

Ich habe beides mehr oder minder Hardcore gespielt (WoW bis Wotlk).

Wenn dir in WoW langweilig ist, ist Aion eine gute Alternative... allerdings bietet Aion nicht viel Content.
Ich habe fast alles gesehen und gespielt außer (die Götterfestung habe ich nicht erobert). Ich habe einen 50er Spiritmaster. 


Wenn du alter WoW Vanilla Spieler bist und du die casualhafte Metamorphose von WoW satt hast, die mit Wotlk richtig 
aufblüte, dann ist Aion definitiv was für dich. 

Ansonsten antesten und Meinung bilden.

Mir hat die Welt von Aion sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Ich warte z. Z. auf 2.0, um dann wieder reinzuschauen.


----------



## Virthu (24. Juli 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Was nutzt mir die polygonreichste Grafik, wenn ich trotzdem nur auf die üblichen Anime-Versatzstücke schauen darf?
> 
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen...
> ...



da die bilder oft mehr sagen, als worte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrallsknight (24. Juli 2010)

Aion is ein reines PvP-Spiel, das ist Warhamnmer mit Flügeln.


----------



## Nahemis (24. Juli 2010)

> Aion is ein reines PvP-Spiel, das ist Warhamnmer mit Flügeln.



Blödsinn!! Es hat auch PvE content und gar keinen schlechten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8Po_tSfrEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Geige (24. Juli 2010)

> Aion is ein reines PvP-Spiel, das ist Warhamnmer mit Flügeln.


Eigentlich ja überhaupt nicht!

PvP und PvE halten sich die Waage, der Schwerpunkt liegt wohl aber wirklich auf dem PvP
Aspekt! 



> -> Ich Spiele gern in der Gruppe und suche Herausforderung in Raids
> -> PvP ist gut, sollte aber nicht überwiegend oder zwingend sein
> -> Man sollte ein ausgewogenes Lvl Verhältnis haben, also nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz



Dann schreib ich hier auch noch kurz was:
1.) Raids gibts nicht und Instanzen sind anders als in WoW, wer sich in WoW beschwert, dass ne Instanz mal ne Stunde dauert
sollte Aion erst gar nicht anfangen.
Nochsana (Anfängerinstanz mit 25) dauert schon ca 1 1/2 Stunden und das ist eine der kürzesten Instanzen im Spiel,
später in SH u/o dauert ein normaler Run mit einer durchschnittlichen Gruppen 2 Stunden aufwärts, aber wohl eher mehr ich war auch schon 5 
Stunden drin, wenn´s nicht so glatt lief!
2.) Um später Spaß zu haben solltest du eigentlich ein PvP-Spieler sein, PvE technisch bietet Aion im Endgame zu wenig!
(Ändert sich aber wohl mit 2.0)
3.) Du wirst an Aion keine freude haben, ich habe in WoW von 1-70 nicht so lange gebraucht wie in Aion von 1 auf 48,
wer schon anfängt in den niedrigen Stufen den Grind zu beweinen, dem gefällt Aion 45+ sicher gar nicht mehr!


----------



## Cerom (24. Juli 2010)

Evereve schrieb:


> Um Äther (Craftingzubehör) verschiedener Stufen sammeln zu können musst du die Fertigkeit Äthersammeln trainieren, vergleichbar mit Erze abbauen in Wow. Das kannst du aber nur in der Luft, da Äther schwebt. Fliegen ist in Aion jedoch auf einen recht kurzen Zeitraum begrenzt, dann musst du warten bis sich deine Flugzeit wieder erholt hat. Im Endeffekt schwebte ich ca 1 Minute in der Luft und baute mühsam Äther ab, was noch dazu oft fehlschlagen kann.



Wie bei vielen anderen Sachen in Aion muß man nur dahinter kommen wie es geht. Mein Rekord im ununterbrochenen Fliegen beim Ähter sammeln liegt zur Zeit bei 48 Minuten. Und da wäre auch noch mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## xontroulis (24. Juli 2010)

Beide Spiele sind nett und machen Spass. Du wirst es sicherlich nicht bereuen dir Aion angeschaffen zu haben wenn es dazu kommen sollte. ob es dir nun besser gefaellt als WoW ist reine Geschmackssache.
Mit 2.0 wird sowohl das lvln vereinfacht (wobei man auch jetzt schon kaum mehr grinden muss), als auch der PVE content vergroessert, wobei auch noch 5 Extrastufen kommen.(es geht dann bis Lvl 55)


----------



## Braamséry (24. Juli 2010)

Tropical1 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Wenn du von WoW kommst dann hälst du es in Aion auch nicht lange aus. Habe selber bei Level 31 aufgehört weil das grinden einfach langweilig wurde.
> Will AIon auf keinen Fall schelcht machen, wenn man jetzt von Metin 2 oder ähnliches kommt ist das bestimmt eine lohnende und schöne Alternative. Aber wie gesagt nicht wenn man von WoW kommt.
> 
> Fazit: Bleib bei WoW wirst es noch bereuen um das Geld.



Bitte bezieht euch nicht immer auf euch selbst.

Ich hab WoW 2 1/2 Jahre gespielt, hab Aion 9 1/2 Monate gespielt und mach jez ne Pause wg. Fussballvorbereitung, weil kaum Zeit bleibt und für nix 13€ is dumm. Und mit 2.0 gehts wieder los.

Also sagt sowas nicht.



Tikume schrieb:


> Die Charaktergrafiken sind sicherlich gut, aber schon bei der Welt würd ich nur noch ein ganz okay geben.
> Warum das leveln in AIon besonders sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel.



Das leveln ist insofern etws besonderes, weil der normale Spieler länger als 14 Tage für lvl 50 braucht.
In WoW kann in 14 Tagen locker 80 sein ohne unnormal viel zu spielen.


----------



## Toxxical (24. Juli 2010)

Wann kommt denn der Patch 2.0? Der scheint ja nach dem was hier geschrieben wurde einiges an Content und Spielumfang zu bieten.


----------



## Azot (24. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]da seien Grafik und *lvln noch etwas besonderes*.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]haha ! Ja, weil es übelst grinden ist ab 30.[/font]


----------



## Azot (24. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn der Patch 2.0? Der scheint ja nach dem was hier geschrieben wurde einiges an Content und Spielumfang zu bieten.



7. September !
Den 2.0 Client wird man ab 10. September Europaweit kaufen können. (Ausnahme Deutschland: 17. September)

Quelle


----------



## xontroulis (24. Juli 2010)

So wie ich das sehe ist 2.0 doch umsonst oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und um mal zu sehen was noch alles kommen wird in Aion: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WtzP-y-Ua8&feature=channel

Hier sieht man mal, das dass Geld der Spieler echt in die Verbesserung investiert wird. Viel Spass beim anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (24. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> da die bilder oft mehr sagen, als worte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manchmal hilft es wenn man Texte nicht nur liest, sondern auch versteht...
Das Aion die detailreichere Grafik hat steht bereits in meinem Posting, insofern bestätigen deine Bilder lediglich meine Aussage.
Das mir persönlich der Anime-Stil nicht gefällt läßt sich dadurch nicht wiederlegen und betrifft auch nicht nur Aion.
Das hier ist meiner subjektiven Meinung nach genauso grauenvoll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit untoten Grüßen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (24. Juli 2010)

Warum gibt es immer wieder diese dämlichen Fragethreads in denen noch dümmlicher über subjektive Empfindungen debatiert wird?

Selbst testen, dann entscheiden.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (24. Juli 2010)

du wirst von den aion spielern hören das es gut is zu wechseln und von den wow spielern das es schlecht is...was hast du dir erwartet?
meine meinung : 

 	ich spiel seit 4 jahren wow und hab mir aion mal angeschaut, nach zwei wochen war ich wieder bei wow^^ aion kann einfach nicht mit wow mithalten ..


----------



## Toxxical (24. Juli 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Warum gibt es immer wieder diese dämlichen Fragethreads in denen noch dümmlicher über subjektive Empfindungen debatiert wird?



Du musst es ja nicht Lesen und so welche oberflächlichen Antworten die auf Neunmalklug machen brauch man auch nicht hier.


----------



## Squizzel (24. Juli 2010)

Oberflächliche Antwort? Meine ist die Einzige, die ihm wirklich weiterhelfen wird.


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Juli 2010)

> Ich spiele WoW und mir wird von vielen Leuten gesagt das ich zu Aion wechseln soll, da seien Grafik und lvln noch etwas besonderes.



a) warum spielen die noch WoW?

b) Ja AION > WoW

c) AION = Progamer, oder anders forumliert, Gelegenheitsheitsspieler fühlen sich in WoW, HDRO wahrscheinlich angenehmer aufgehoben.


WoW ist besser, wenn man mal ebend farmen, PvP oder auch für 2-3 Std. raiden will.
HDRO ist besser wenn man mal hin und wieder ne Std. spielt.
AION muss man sich schon reinhängen wie in WoW Classic.

Das Leveln in AION ist was besonderes, einfach wegen vieler Momente die 
man in WoW als "episch" bezeichnen würde.

Aber ganz ehrlich, die alle 2 Tage Fragen Threads ob Ketchup oder Senf aufs Brot besser schmecken!?! - sollte man endlich verbieten - nur noch Threads mit zielgerichteten Fragen zu lassen.

Allein Disiples III haut jeden den ich kenne stundenlang den Atmen weg, und dann immer die ewig gestrigen Posts AION < WoW weiss
man sofort die habens nie gespielt. Hdro ist auch zäh nur WoW ist einfach und easy gemacht worden, so langsam sollt sich das wenigstens
rum gesprochen haben. WoW ist die imbalanceste MMORPG Gurke die ich überhaupt kenne, aber wenn immer nur auf ein Spiel starrt merkt
man halt nichts mehr. Trotzdem finde ich WoW ok, es erreicht in allen Punkten befriedigende bis wenigstens gute Werte - die in vielen Bereichen aber nicht an AION ranreichen können.


----------



## Thoriumobi (24. Juli 2010)

Aion ist halt das richtige Spiel für Leute, die in der Arbeitslosigkeit nach Erfolgserlebnissen suchen.

Denn in WoW können diese Erfolge mittlerweile sogar Erwerbstätige haben, das ja öde für die "Progamer"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (24. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> -> Ich Spiele gern in der Gruppe und suche Herausforderung in Raids
> -> PvP ist gut, sollte aber nicht überwiegend oder zwingend sein
> -> Man sollte ein ausgewogenes Lvl Verhältnis haben, also nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz



In der Gruppe kannst du gut spielen wenn du gern die elite gebiete abfarmst für xp und dropps , natürlich gibs auch die inis
das erste elite gebiet is ab lvl 16-20 ca.

PvP: is teilweise zwingend da es auch gebiete gibt wo die elyos und asmos automatisch aufeinander treffen (im Abyss)
 	ansonsten kannst du auch in den gebieten deiner fraktion spielen ... da koennen die elyos oder die asmos nur ueber nen riss (ne art portal die random spawnen) 	in dein gebiet kommen

lvln: in aion dauert das lvln teilweise lange .... aber es macht echt spass ... weil man net in 1 woche von 1 auf 80 kommt ( ich weiss es... ich spiele selbst wow und hab 6 80er chars) 
ausserdem sind die elite gebiete zum beispiel cooler als so manche raidinstanz in wow ... wow hat seinen ganzen biss verloren durch das einfache raiden mit den bossen
hier geht man in ein elite gebiet , ist von gegner umzingelt die staendig nachspawnen und jeder kleine fehler wird schwer bestraft (mit dem tod) und das is einfach nur geil .... das is ja ma hardcore, im gegensatz zu WoW

bei weiteren fragen, einfach nur hierhinschreiben oder PN

ich kann aion nur waermstens weiterempfehlen


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Juli 2010)

hehe Thoriumbobi, genau so siehts aus - vorsichthalber schreien in WoW die Berufstätigen nach den
richtigen Klassen, DMG meter please - damit das öde Berufsleben wenigsten etwas von irgendwas
gekrönt wird.

Mein Tipp: Lego WoW hat nächstes Jahr 12 Mill. Spieler!


----------



## Hideyasu (25. Juli 2010)

Zu den 3 Punkten gibt es ja schon einige gute Posts.

Ich würde raten nocheinmal genau abzuwägen wie wichtig dir die einzelnen Aspekte sind. 
Damit meine ich wie wichtig ist dir PVE Content.
Wenn du ihn wirklich oft und gerne durchlebst und PVP ehr nebenläufig mitmachst würde ich dir raten bei WoW zu bleibe. 
Es bietet derzeit halt ein sehr gutes PVE Erlebniss.
Wenn er für dich halt nur ein Aspekt ist der nicht das ganze Spiel ausmacht dann würde ich sagen das du ruhig mal ein blick
riskieren solltest.

Aion ist (stand 1.9) liefert ein manchmal durchwachsene aber auch sehr gute PVE Erlebnis. Seinen Hauptaugenmerk 
hat es aber im PVP hat. Du solltest später PVP aktiv betreiben um sozusagen auch Erfolgserlebnisse zu haben. Sei es durch neue
Items oder eingenommener Festungen etc. Reines PVE wird dir das in Aion ehr in einem geringern Maße liefern.

Seit 1.9 hat sich das Leveln schon etwas gewandelt. Aber es wird definitiv kein "und morgen bin ich 50". von 0 auf 50 entspricht in 
WoW ungefähr 2 Chars auf 80 zu leveln. Im Durchschnitt solltest du bei gesunder Spielweise dafür 3 Monate einplanen.

Mit 2.0 was im September erscheint (kostenlos oder als Kaufversion mit einigen Extras) wird viel PVE-Content hinzukommen und 
das Leveln noch ein wenig angenehmer machen (aber nicht vergleichbar mit WoW von der Geschwindigkeit her)wird.


----------



## Todeswolf (25. Juli 2010)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Aion von der Grafik super , jedoch vom Spielspass her für mich total langweilig , einzig die Grafik konnte mich für längere Zeit am spielen halten !

Zu WoW von der Spielwelt und dem Erlebnis sichr um ein vielfaches besser , jedoch ist es zu vereinheitlicht gemacht worden , so spürt man in 5er Inis zb keinen Unterschide mehr ob ich nun einen Mag HM Jäger... usw. spiele , was auf dauer auch sehr langweilig ist !


*Wenn du Abwechslung zu WoW suchst empfehle ich dir " APB " * *Eine Mischung aus Shooter , Autorennfahren und Rpg dabei hat mann unzählige Möglichkeiten seinen Char (Tatoos) seine Kleidung und seine Autos ständig neu zu gestalten und um Designen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was echt total cool ist und eine Menge Spass macht !!! also für die nächste Zeit ist bei mir für Spielspass gesorgt ....
und es kostet sowohl für wenig also auch für vielspieler um einiges weniger also die anderen MMo´s 
**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## orkman (25. Juli 2010)

naja für mich is AION TOP und WoW ein FLOP
in aion haste wenigstens ne richtige geschichte mit sequenzen à la Guild Wars 
bei WOW gibs 0 geschichte ausser man hat warcraft 3 gespielt ... und schon alleine DAS finde ich bloed
in wow kommt man ins spiel ohne geschichte , man lvlt ... aber wirklich wieso weiss man nicht ... nur dass man die gegnerische fraktion bekaempfen soll weil die BOESE sind -.-

Wie gesagt , ich kann dir nur Aion empfehlen und dir sagen WoW zu verlassen

PS: bin immo aus dem BG rausgeflogen weil ich "afk" war , dabei war ich nur tod beim bg geisterheiler.... noch so ein bloedsinn der mir in wow passiert is und ich habs den GM's schon 5 mal gesagt ... das game wird allmaehlich ne schande


----------



## Corescant (25. Juli 2010)

Ich hab bis vor nem Jahr kein MMORPG gespielt. Durch Zufall auf AION gestoßen, ab dem ersten Tag gezockt. Habs auch geschafft nen Kleri auf 46 zu ziehen. Aber das ist mal dermaßend ätzend.

Hier meine Eindrücke:

1. Punkt:
 	- ab LVL40 kein richtiger PVE Content mehr. Alleine war es zum Teil unmöglich die Quests zu erledigen. Haste alle Quests gemacht die du für deinen LVL-Bereich bekommen hast, waren 50% des Lvls geschafft und es ging mit der Ini-Rennerei los.


2. Punkt: 
 	- Inis sind gut, nur viel zu aufwendig,mit LVL 46 nen SH (Stahlharke) run machen, geht unter 3 STd fast garnet, dann rechnest du noch die Ewigkeit drauf die man für die Gruppensuche brauchte, ist der ganze Abend im A....

3. Punkt: 
 	- Gehste einmal drauf, egal wieso und weshalb, verlierste mal eben knappe 3% deiner EP. Ausser im PVP muss man sagen. Da kein EP-Verlust.

4. Punkt: In gewissen Gebieten rennen diese "Edeltwinks" rum, die sind 8 LVL unter dir und da sie komplett epische PVP ausrüstung hauen dir ständig dermassen eine rein das das LVLn unmöglich ist.

5. Punkt:

 	- Das LVLN dauert zu lange für nen Casual-Gamer. Für einen der Abends ne Std oder 2 spielen möchte ist das ne Qual.


Hab im April mit AION aufgehört. Über nen Kumpel zu WOW gekommen, und ich muss sagen es macht echt Spaß. Ich kann auch abends mal ein oder 2 std spielen und erreiche trotzdem was.

Ich werde bei 2.0 Update nochmal bei AION reinschauen, aber denke ich bleibe bei WOW.

Also wenne einer nen ACC haben möchte, einfach melden....


----------



## Grober (25. Juli 2010)

Für die Story Q´s brauchst du fast immer ne Gruppe.


----------



## orkman (25. Juli 2010)

Corescant schrieb:


> 1. Punkt:
> - ab LVL40 kein richtiger PVE Content mehr.
> 2. Punkt:
> - Inis sind gut, nur viel zu aufwendig,mit LVL 46 nen SH (Stahlharke) run machen, geht unter 3 STd fast garnet, dann rechnest du noch die Ewigkeit drauf die man für die Gruppensuche brauchte, ist der ganze Abend im A....
> ...



zu den punkten:

1) ab lvl 40 gibt es SEEEEEEHR viele inis , und wenn du die net als pve content siehst , tust du mir leid oder weisst net was pve is
2)ne gruppe suchen ? 3 mins ... gruppensuche FTW
3)wenn du mit nem kleri stirbst , einfach nur SELBSTSCHULD (als healer sterben , was fuer ne schande)
4) edeltwinks hab ich bis jetzt noch NIE gesehen ... die gegnerischen spieler sind nur manchaml in gruppen unterwegs , aber hey , das tun wir ja auch ....
	ausserdem ... bei wow is ja noch NIE ein 70er oder 80er im schlingendrontal vorbeigeritten und hat nen onehit gemacht ... 
SARKASMUS wird bei mir grossgeschrieben
5) da muss ich dir recht geben ... aber sogar medizinstudenten haben zeit zum zoggen und kriegen nen char hoch ... kleinvieh macht auch mist
du lvlst vllt net so schnell wie in wow , ganz klar ... aber die muehe is es 100 % wert


----------



## Virthu (25. Juli 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> *Manchmal hilft es wenn man Texte nicht nur liest, sondern auch versteht...*
> Das Aion die detailreichere Grafik hat steht bereits in meinem Posting, insofern bestätigen deine Bilder lediglich meine Aussage.
> Das mir persönlich der Anime-Stil nicht gefällt läßt sich dadurch nicht wiederlegen und betrifft auch nicht nur Aion.
> Das hier ist meiner subjektiven Meinung nach genauso grauenvoll:
> ...



die markierte zeile gilt auch für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schau dir doch das bild, was ich verlinkt habe, genau an. achte nicht auf den detailgrad, auflösung oder etwas technisches. achte auf den stil der grafik, die frisur, die art, wie der charakter links steht. ev fällt etwas auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag sein, dass aion eben asiatisch aussieht, aber es wurde in grossen teilen darauf geachtet, auch für europäische verhältnisse akzeptable stilelemente einzubringen. und wenn man es sich durch den kopf gehen lässt, was einem an itemdesigns und stilelementen präsentiert wird, kann man durchaus behaupten, dass aion um einiges "fantasiegerechter" als wow mit seinen mittlerweile extremen freak-designs daherkommt.

nehmen wir einfach mal zum vergleich ein paar designs aus wow und aion.

wow:
http://www.millenium...oad/maget10.jpg
http://static.mmo-ch...r/t10_druid.jpg
http://www.derwowblo.../jaeger_t10.jpg

aion:
http://www.pipeshow.net/Aion/faxi3.jpg
http://img405.images...1/aion0225s.jpg
http://img263.images...64/miragent.jpg
http://img189.images...7/aion0084q.jpg

pikanterweise sieht wow in weiten teilen so aus, als obs aus einem billigen anime daherkommen würde, und aion wirkt dagegen viel realistischer, trotz angeblichen anime-stils.

in aion hat man zudem durch den charaktereditor und remodellierungsmöglichkeit die grosse wahl, was man aus seinem charakter macht. manche gehen in der tat auf vollen anime stil samt hasen-, waschbärenohren, hörnchen, grossen kugelaugen und kleiner statur. andere machen sich einen schwarzen rapper frisch aus dem getto. und manche erschaffen schlicht sehr realistisch anzusehende charaktere, die man vermutlich sogar im RL antreffen könnte - was aber relativ selten zu sehen ist, denn man braucht für solche chars viel geschick, ev eine gute vorlage und ein gewisses "talent".
was landschaften und mobs angeht, so ist aion weitgehend komform mit den üblichen fantasy-klischees. sicherlich, es gibt keine richtigen wölfe oder schweinchen oder pferde, die in zig anderen spielen als fester bestandteil gleich mit level 1 auftauchen, aber immerhin bekommt man endlich mal etwas neues, meistens das, was sinn macht und gut in die umgebung integriert ist.

ich finde es daher ein wenig unschön, den angeblichen anime-stil als markanten negativpunkt herauszupicken, da oftmals der grafikstil von den spielern selbst geschaffen wird und sich im laufe des spiels ändern kann. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man in aion die wahl halt, realistisch wirkende ausrüstung für seine charaktere zu beschaffen, was z.b. bei wow gar nicht möglich ist.

edit: und da wir nun festgestellt haben, dass wow designs in grossen teilen schlicht billig wirken und in aion realistische "nicht-anime" charaktere durchaus möglich sind, bleibt nur festzuhalten, dass in Aion schlicht umwerfend aussehende kombinationen aus realistisch wirkendem charakter und abgefahrenem ausrüstungsdesign möglich sind, gegen die WoW einfach nur abstinkt.

beispiel:
http://s48.radikal.r...8d3ab766ae6.jpg
http://s42.radikal.r...7b6c34f4651.jpg

feuchter traum eines jeden nachtelfen-schurken.

was WoW dem entgegenzusetzen hat, ist im moment die schlichte masse an verschiedenen gebiets- und instanzdesigns, da Aion in der hinsicht noch ziemlich unterentwickelt ist. aber auch das wird auch nicht so bleiben.


----------



## Toxxical (25. Juli 2010)

Ihr macht einem die Entscheidung nicht einfach, vor allem nach dem ich die Screens und das Video gesehen hab.

Bei mir sind noch 4 Fragen:

1.Findet man denn im einem normalen Zeitramen Gruppen für diese Elite-Gebiete?

2.Ist das lvl Erlebnis sehr langsam im Verhältnis zu dem was man Erlebt und wie sieht das denn genau aus mit 1.9?
Ich hab nämlich eigentlich nicht viel Spaß an Grindern, doch wenn es drumherum mehr bietet als Stundenlanges draufgekloppe, würde es doch schon lohnen.

3.Wie oft wird man von Spielern der anderen Fraktion gekillt?

4.Welche Fraktion bietet interessanteren Inhalt und ist vielleicht auch beliebter als die andere?


----------



## Nahemis (26. Juli 2010)

1. Das geht in der Regel in 10-15 min.

2. Für mein Empfinden steht die Levelgeschwindigkeit im richtigen Verhältnis zu den Instanzen und Elite-Gebieten, die du in den jeweiligen Levelbereichen machen kannst. 
	Aion bietet dir auch etwas, wenn du bereit bist dich auf das Gruppenspiel einzulassen. Als Solo-Spieler wirst du irgendwann anfangen zu grinden.

	Schau dir doch lieber den Guide zu 1.9 an:  http://powerwiki.de....9+Feature-Guide

3. Nicht oft und wenn doch mal ein Feind kommt, du hast ein Radar, dann lauf wo anders hin oder sag im Chat bescheid.

4. Ich finde beide gut. Bei den Asmos finde ich die Stadt toll und die schönen Schneelandschaften. Bei den Elyos mag ich die freundliche Atmosphäre der Gebiete. Geschmacksache.	Schau dir sonst Videos zu den Gebieten an.

*Elyos
*
Sanctum




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f6QS6j2B4eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tpArp7WzEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Asmodier
*
Pandemonium




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyJ6xsSQjlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajVtrCJkqfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quelle: http://de.aiononline...ard/videos/list

mfg Nahemis


----------



## Toxxical (26. Juli 2010)

Erstmal Danke an alle für die vielen Informationen und hilfreichen Posts.

Ich werde Aion antesten und WoW erstmal in die ecke schmeißen.


----------



## Xeith (26. Juli 2010)

Aion und WoW das sind unterschiedliche Welten, das kann man recht schwer vergleichen


----------



## xontroulis (26. Juli 2010)

Aion und WoW sind echt unterschiedliche Spiele, jedoch haeufen sich in WoW langsam Eigenschaften, die aus einem anfangs super Spiel, einen immer groesseren Mist entstehen lassen.
Individualitaet innerhalb der einzeln Klassen ist nicht mehr vorhanden und Hybriden koennen nun alles genauso gut, wie reine DD oder Heal Klassen. Wer Schurken oder Hexer spielt muss ein Masochist sein. Warum nicht einen Shadow der auch noch dual heal spielen kann, oder einen Ele statt nen Mage, der auch casten kann, jedoch noch nen heal spec und einen melee spec besitzt. Schurke zu beginnen, macht auch kaum noch wer der nicht PvP machen moechte. Der Grund: naja warum nicht einen Druiden? Er hat seine Katzenform, und macht wenn er gut gespielt wird den gleichen Schaden wie ein Schurke. Wird ihm jedoch langweilig, kann er auch auf Tank specen, Eule (caster) oder einfach mal heilen. Auch ein negativer Aspekt ist, dass sich high lvl Chars echt nicht mehr bewegen, was auch dazu beigetragen hat, dass open PvP stirbt (der Grund kommt gleich^^).
Das momentane endgame in WoW: Man logt ein, steht in Dala rum und meldet sich als DD im dungeon-Suchsystem ein und wartet 10 Min auf einen inv. Nachdem man die Ini in 10 min hoechstens durchgehauen hat, haelt man Ausschau um seine IDs zu verballern. Schnell mal ICC paar Bosse legen, dann auch AkK 25er hoechstens noch den ersten Boss legen, dann sind eh alle weg und wer es noetig hat den Drachen noch in Rubi. Danach eine Woche wieder langweilen, Twinks lvln, wieder aufhoeren weil es einfach nur langweilig ist in der alten Welt zu lvln, oder in BC, weil die items die man bekommt eh in Wotl sofort wieder eingetauscht werden und weil man schon jeder Quest kennt.

Aion braucht sicher laenger was das lvln anbelangt, aber das Spiel beginnt ja auch nicht erst mit lvl 50. Schon in Elten ab lvl ca 25 ist es schoen, mit Gruppen durch Risse zu gehen und pvp zu betreiben. Das das lvln also laenger dauert ist kein Ding, denn man hat diese Hetzjagd nicht wie in wow wo jeder weiss: schnell 80 und dann BGS farmen oder Instanzen farmen bis zum abwinken um schnell MArken zu holen fuer PVE Gear und dann ab nach ICC und noch paar nette Teile holen. Dann ist dir ca nach 1 Monat auf 80 wieder super langweilig^^
Man geniesst einfach das lvln, selbst wenn man 2 Stunden nur am Tag spielen kann, macht von Anfang an die Campagnen mit Gruppen die immer wieder zustande kommen.
Aion ist also um einiges besser als es WoW jemals sein wird, aber WoW lebt weiter durch eine hardcore Fangemeinschaft, die einfach nicht mit sich sprechen lassen wollen, deren Sucht das Spiel zu spielen, einfach alles andere uebertrifft und einfach nicht aufgeschlossen genug sind um der Realtaet ins Auge zu schauen und zu sagen, WoW war mal geil und wird nun immer schlachter. Wer aber gerne fuer soetwas weiterbezahlt, obwohl es so viele neue Spiele auf dem Markt gibt, die alle innovative features bieten, ist man halt selber schuld.
Ach und an alle diejenigen die immer meinen Aion speilt kaum wer und sooo viele sind gegangen. Sowohl die bestehenden englischen als auch deutschen Server sind super voll. Sicherlich haben so einige aufgehoert, aber bei kenem Spiel ist dies deutlicher zu sehen als in WoW. Ich habe auf Frostwolf und bis vor kurzem auf Blackrock gespielt. Beide Server hatten immer grossse, bios riesige Warteschleifen. Es kamen wegen dieser grossen Dichte von Spielern immer mehr Leute zu diesen Servern, aber trotzdem haben die aktive Spielerzahl auf beiden Servern so stark nachgelassen, dass man sich an diese Tage die paar Monate zurueck liegen, nicht mehr wirklich erinnern kann.


----------



## arwensstern (26. Juli 2010)

o mann haben wir nicht das letzte wow v aion tehma gerade geschlossen weill nur noch müll raus kam?

klar ist das mann wow v aion nicht vergleichen kann 



wow ist seit mehr als 5 jahre die ungeschlage nummer 1 !!!!!!!!!!!
fett gzzz an blizarddddddddddd  und freu auf sc2 morgen noch mal danke blizzarddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

ich habe aion auch mal teste und na ja war langweilch es hat nix wo ich sagt super toll auser schone grafik war es das schon erlich gesagt
zu dem wird aion auch nesten 5 jahre überleben so wie wow denke nein weill viele neu games kommen wie trea gw2 ......und und 

jeder solte das zocken was ihm am besten zu sagt und hoffe es hat bald ende ihr und es werden keine post mehr geben mit aion v wow büdde büdde


----------



## Nahemis (26. Juli 2010)

Also der TE hat seine Antworten bekommen daher------> Vote/Close.


----------



## Daddelprinz (26. Juli 2010)

arwensstern schrieb:


> o mann haben wir nicht das letzte wow v aion tehma gerade geschlossen weill nur noch müll raus kam?
> 
> klar ist das mann wow v aion nicht vergleichen kann
> 
> ...





Hol doch mal Luft Kollege! XD

In Zukunft wird sich nicht die Frage stellen: WoW oder AION, sondern AcBlizz oder NCSoft? 
Denn beide machen die dicken Marktanteile unter sich aus und werden mehr als nur ein MMO zu bieten haben (was bei NCSoft ja schon der Fall ist).


----------



## Silentpups (26. Juli 2010)

ja mach dicht ich denke es wurde alles gesagt


----------



## Virthu (26. Juli 2010)

nein, ich warte noch auf die antwort zu meinem vergleich zwischen wow- und aiongrafikstil. daher KEIN CLOSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr könnt ja auch mal mitdiskutieren, ob Aion nun wirklich im animestil ist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (26. Juli 2010)

Aion bietet gegenüber WoW schon viele Vorteile in der Grafik. WoW setzt eben nicht auf die Grafik und hat andere "Stärken".

Die Characktergestaltung lässt einem offen, soweit ich das verstanden hab, sich einem Anime-Style oder einem Europäischen-Style zu entwerfen.


----------



## orkman (26. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ihr macht einem die Entscheidung nicht einfach, vor allem nach dem ich die Screens und das Video gesehen hab.
> 
> Bei mir sind noch 4 Fragen:
> 
> ...



1) Definier normalen Zeitraum ^^ Heut morgen um 1 uhr hab ich 5 min gebraucht .... abends gegen 20:00 kanns mal 30 min dauern ... haengt davon ab um welche uhrzeit du suchst , ob die leute zeit haben und ob du dir viele freunde machst auf deinem lvl
(es geht net so schnell wie mit dem dungeonfinder ABER bevor der kam hat man auch für so manche inigruppe 30 min bis zu ner stunde gesucht)

2)Du darfst dich ueber dropps freuen wenn was teures droppt ... ansonsten deine klasse kennenlernen .... und jedesma warten bis du ins elitegebiet von der region gehen kannst

3)haengt davon wie oft die da unterwegs sind ^^ bei uns auf Balder sind in Morheim oft elyos unterwegs die auch gut equipped sind ... und dennoch haben sie mich nur 3 mal erwischt (etschebaetsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) einfach aussem weg gehen und woanders lvln/grinden und dran denken dass man die spaeter auch killn kann ....
wie gesagt im schlingendorntal wirste oefter gekillt als lowie

4)Ich persönlich bin Asmodier und mag die einfach lieber .... sehen geil aus und das legionswappenrock haengt an der schulter herunter
hab dann auch nen elyos angefangen um ma die andere seite der medaille zu sehen 
aber die chars gefallen mir gar nicht, die hauptstadt der elyos ist auch net nach meinem geschmack und das legionswappenrock der elyos is ein normales cape mit symbol hinten auffem ruecken , wie in guild wars

Interessanter is keine der fraktionen , haengt von dir ab 

und welche is beliebter? tja das haengt von server zu server ab ... sieht man ja auch im pvp... aber da gibs im moment probleme weil die top gilden sich streiten , is ne reine politik geschichte 
auf :
Votan+ Kromede sind die asmos besser (hier is mein elyos char)
Thor is anscheinend ausgeglichen ( habs nur gehoert)
Balder sind die elyos staerker ( und hier spiele ich asmo)


----------



## La Saint (26. Juli 2010)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich habe Aion nach einigen Anläufen dann jedoch nach insgesamt ca einem halben Jahr wieder sein gelassen. An einigen Ecken merkt man doch, wo das Spiel herkommt und man begegnet Dingen, wo ich mir nur noch an den Kopf gelangt habe.
> Kleines Beispiel:
> Um Äther (Craftingzubehör) verschiedener Stufen sammeln zu können musst du die Fertigkeit Äthersammeln trainieren, vergleichbar mit Erze abbauen in Wow. Das kannst du aber nur in der Luft, da Äther schwebt. Fliegen ist in Aion jedoch auf einen recht kurzen Zeitraum begrenzt, dann musst du warten bis sich deine Flugzeit wieder erholt hat. Im Endeffekt schwebte ich ca 1 Minute in der Luft und baute mühsam Äther ab, was noch dazu oft fehlschlagen kann. Danach saß ich minutenlang doof am Boden rum und wartete, dass sich die Flugzeit wieder auflud.



Es gibt schlimmeres. Hubschrauber zum Beispiel. Da kommen auf jede Flugstunde 3 Wartungsstunden. ^^

Bei Aion dagegen ist Flug und Wartung identisch. Die Flugzeit regeneriert sich mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit, mit der sie auch verbraucht wird. Also in Echtzeit ^^.

Wie bei fast allen Dingen muß man auch an das Äthersammeln mit etwas Strategie rangehen. Ich, zum Beispiel, schau mir beim Äther sammeln gern einen Film an. Während der Char also untätig auf neue Flugzeit wartet, warte ich nicht untätig auf den Char, sondern schau mir die nächste Actionszene an. Wenn es spannend ist, muß der Char halt noch etwas länger warten.

Mit Äthersammeln kann man übrigens noch einen weiteren Kritikpunkt von dir erschlagen: die Goldlastigkeit. Hochwertiger Äther ist ein Renner im AH. Man kann quasi jeden Preis dafür verlangen. Mein Main ist damit reich geworden. Mein Twink ebenfalls. Und der Twink vom Twink genauso.

*@TE:* Hier ist übrigens ein Thread mit vielen kompeteten Antworten (auch von mir ^^) auf deine Frage.
Wechsel von WoW zu Aion

cu
Lasaint


----------



## orkman (26. Juli 2010)

arwensstern schrieb:


> o mann haben wir nicht das letzte wow v aion tehma gerade geschlossen weill nur noch müll raus kam?
> 
> klar ist das mann wow v aion nicht vergleichen kann
> 
> ...



wer so schreibt ... sollte ein weltweites forumsverbot haben
deutsch is nicht meine muttersprache und dennoch schreib ich keine fehler (oder nicht viele)

mfg


----------



## Schneelilie (26. Juli 2010)

An deiner Stelle würde ich Aion nicht probieren. Zumindest nicht dafür zahlen. Guck dir das Zocken bei nem Kumpel an, aber kaufs dir nicht.

Ich habe beides ausgiebig gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe von beiden die CE's und habe diese ausgereizt. Aion wird dir kein Spaß machen. Den trotz der vielen geschwungenen Reden pro und Cotra ändert es nichts daran, dass es ein PvP-Spiel ist und bleibt.

Edeltwinks sind übrigens die Chars, die mit 30 in vollem Daeva-Set rumrennen und JA, man muss ein Nerd sein um es voll zu kriegen *hust* 4 Chars hoch für 1 Twink *hust*

Um die besten Rüstungen, besten Waffen, beste Steinchen und Aufrüstungen zu bekommen MUSS man PvP machen. Nicht könnte. MUSS. Es gibt aktuell kein Weg dran vorbei und alles schönreden hilft da nicht. Und hast du die Sachen nicht, wirst du abgefarmt und zwar gnadenlos. Egal was du kannst egal mit welcher Klasse gegen die Voll-PvP-Equipten kommst du auf kein grünen Zweig. Da begrüsst dich auch shconmal ein Kantor mit der Instant-Keule (und ja, das ist eine Leistung).

Und davon was du an Kinah (Währung in Aion) für die Dinge brauchst, sollte man nicht mal anfangen. Die Berufe sind reiner Glückswurf. Wenn du Pech hast (und das haben viele) sammelst du Wochen an einem Stück und es Failed. und weiss du was das heisst? Mehrere Millionen Kinah (in etwa pro Million so durchaus ihre 1000-2000 Gold in WoW, je nach Server und Seite wegen Wirtschaft) sind im Klo runter gespüllt. Den: Fail bedeutet das du die Zutaten weg hast und NICHTS dabei rauskommt. Du hast Glück? Gut, dann sockel mal die Dinge mit passenden goldenen Steinchen. 1 klappt, 2ter klappt, dritter.... fail und alle sind raus. No comment...

Für mich sind Berufe eines der wichtigsten Aspekte eines Spiels. Und auch wenn die in WoW teilweise wirklich bah sind... Aion topt es...

Warte lieber bisschen. FF14 und GW2 sind im Anmarsch...


----------



## Geige (26. Juli 2010)

> nein, ich warte noch auf die antwort zu meinem vergleich zwischen wow- und aiongrafikstil. daher KEIN CLOSE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, dann wollen wir mal.
Wer Aion in China gespielt hat, der wird mir rechtgeben, dass sie die Charaktermodelle für den Westlichen Markt doch deutlich
angepasst haben, dort war es tatsächlich noch etwas Anime mässig.
Das einzige Relikt aus dieser Zeit dürften wohl die teilweise zu groß geratenen Waffen sein, aber das geht mMn auch noch
ganz gut unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Fantasy" durch!

Wer WoW "westlicher" findet sollte sich mal die Quietschbunten Startgebiete der Blutelfen und der Draenei ansehen, dagegen
wirkt Aion richtig nüchtern. Ein schönes Beweisbild zu den Blutelfen Charaktermodellen hatten wir ja schonmal.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass es zu dem Thema noch viel zu sagen gibt, wer behauptet WoW hätte die bessere Grafik (angemessenere, oder was auch immer)
oder sei "Erwachsener", der war wohl schon ne Weile lang nicht mehr drausen und hat sich die echte Welt angesehen!




> Edeltwinks sind übrigens die Chars, die mit 30 in vollem Daeva-Set rumrennen und JA, man muss ein Nerd sein um es voll zu kriegen *hust* 4 Chars hoch für 1 Twink *hust*


Naja Daevaset ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das Set, das "Edeltwinks" Tragen, vl in der Anfangsphase, ich hab auch schon
sollche Twinks mit kompletter Goldener-Elite-30er-Abyss-Rüsstung gesehen.
Und ich besitze auch das komplette Daeva-Set und ich spiele nun nicht 24/7, das geht eigentlich ganz schnell, wenn
man die Gebiete kennt und dazu noch die Bonus-Wochenenden ausnutzen konnte. In 2 Wochen etwas mehr Spielen habe ich 3 Charaktere auf 30 gespielt!
(Gladiator, Kleriker, Zauberer)


----------



## Ruhrpottpille (26. Juli 2010)

Also auf die Frage ob es sich lohnt auf Aion zu wechseln kann ich dir nur sagen das dir das niemand sagen kann.

Aion hatt sicherlich in einigen Punkten der Grafik einiges mehr zu bieten als WoW es ist aber auch ein komplett anderes Spiel als WoW.

Wenn du jemanden kennst der Aion spielt, bitte ihn um einen Gäste key den kann er dir peer e-mail schicken und dann kannst du das Spiel ich glaube 7 Tage ( bin mir nicht ganz sicher ) testen.

Ich habe es selber mal angtestet und war nicht sehr überzeugt da ich lange genug WoW gespielt habe und es vom Gameplay her zwar ziemlich gleich ist aber dennoch man deutlich einen unterschied merkt.

Teste es aus, sollte es dir nicht gefallen bleib bei WoW aber vieleicht spricht es dich ja auch so an das du dich wirklich für einen Wechsel entscheidest.

aber wie gesagt das kann dir niemand abnehmen da es auch immer wieder eine ansichts und geschmack sache ist.

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## La Saint (26. Juli 2010)

orkman schrieb:


> 4)Ich persönlich bin Asmodier und mag die einfach lieber .... sehen geil aus und das legionswappenrock haengt an der schulter herunter
> hab dann auch nen elyos angefangen um ma die andere seite der medaille zu sehen
> aber die chars gefallen mir gar nicht, die hauptstadt der elyos ist auch net nach meinem geschmack und das legionswappenrock der elyos is ein normales cape mit symbol hinten auffem ruecken , wie in guild wars
> 
> Interessanter is keine der fraktionen , haengt von dir ab



Hier will ich auch noch schnell einen Kommentar an den TE abgeben.

Wo sich Horde und Allianz noch deutlich in ihren Gebieten, Klassen, Rassen und Quests unterscheiden, da sind die Fraktionen bei Aion absolut symmetrisch aufgebaut. In allen Bereichen. Wenn es bei den Asmos eine Lvl 40 Quest in einem Elitegebiet gibt, für die man als Belohnung Stiefel mit +20% Speed erhält, dann haben die Elyos auch so eine Quest. Das Elitegebiet heißt nur anders.

Trotzdem gibt es einen kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied. So wie Blizzard die Allianz bevorzugt, so bevorzugt NCSoft die dunkle Seite der Macht. Die Asmodier. Auch wenn formal beide Fraktionen gleich sind, bei einigen im Alltag wichtigen Dingen sind die Asmodier gleicher. 

Beispiel Laufwege. Sehr oft sind die Laufwege bei den Asmos ergonomischer. In der Asmos-Hauptstadt Pandämonikum liegen AH, Bank und Werkstatt direkt nebeneinander. Wer was craften will, holt sich die Mats von der Bank, kauft im AH die noch fehlenden Sachen und craftet in der Werkstatt. Im Sanctum, der Elyos-Hauptstadt, liegen nicht nur Bank und AH deutlich weiter auseinander, die Werkstatt befindet sich sogar am anderen Ende der Stadt. Und die Städte sind nicht wirklich klein. Wehe dem, der Mats auf der Bank vergessen hat.

Anderes Beispiel. Das Farmgebiet für höchstleveligen Äther. Beides sind Elitegebiete. Das Asmos-Gebiet kann nur über einen Teleporter betreten werden, das hält die andere Fraktion draußen. Man kann also in Ruhe und aller Gemütlichkeit farmen. Das Elyos-Gebiet dagegen ist nicht nur nach allen Seiten offen, es ist auch noch Anlaufstelle der wichtigsten Asmos-PVP-Gruppenquest. Der Waffenquest, bei der man mit lvl 40 eine epische Waffe bekommt. Es gibt Zeiten, da sind in dem Elyos-Farmgebiet mehr Asmos unterwegs als Elitemobs. Die übrigens, als wenn es nicht schon reichen würde, für die Asmos freundlich sind. Jetzt dürfte klar sein, warum Äther bei den Elyos so teuer ist.

Das sind nur zwei Beispiele von vielen. Man könnte sagen, das die Asmos einen kleinen Heimvorteil haben. Und außerdem sehen sie cooler aus ^^

cu
Lasaint
Lvl 50-Asmo-Klerikerin


----------



## Nahemis (26. Juli 2010)

@ all!!! Der Te hat schon gesagt, das er Aion ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also um dem TE Aion noch mardig zu machen seid ihr wohl zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zur *Grafik*: Die ist einfach *fantastisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/aion0040l.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Nahemis


----------



## Ted45 (26. Juli 2010)

La schrieb:


> Hier will ich auch noch schnell einen Kommentar an den TE abgeben.
> 
> Wo sich Horde und Allianz noch deutlich in ihren Gebieten, Klassen, Rassen und Quests unterscheiden, da sind die Fraktionen bei Aion absolut symmetrisch aufgebaut. In allen Bereichen. Wenn es bei den Asmos eine Lvl 40 Quest in einem Elitegebiet gibt, für die man als Belohnung Stiefel mit +20% Speed erhält, dann haben die Elyos auch so eine Quest. Das Elitegebiet heißt nur anders.
> 
> ...



Wenn es um Grafik geht, dann spiel bitte xbox360 oder ps3 und lass AION da raus. MMO's haben zuviel spielerischen Inhalt als das man die Grafik als "Vergleichspunkt" nehmen könnte. Wenn du einem dein AION schön reden möchtest, spreche ingame Aspekte an, die andere MMO's so nicht bieten können. Und bitte nenn nicht die Grafik...


----------



## Virthu (26. Juli 2010)

Ted45 schrieb:


> Wenn es um Grafik geht, dann spiel bitte xbox360 oder ps3 und lass AION da raus. MMO's haben zuviel spielerischen Inhalt als das man die Grafik als "Vergleichspunkt" nehmen könnte. Wenn du einem dein AION schön reden möchtest, spreche ingame Aspekte an, die andere MMO's so nicht bieten können. Und bitte nenn nicht die Grafik...



hast wohl den falschen zitiert, hm?


----------



## La Saint (27. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> hast wohl den falschen zitiert, hm?


Ähm, das sehe ich auch so. Der Begriff "Grafik" kommt noch nicht mal in meinem Text vor ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------

